# Calves that stay sore......??



## gymrat827 (Mar 13, 2013)

lately the DOMS and breakdown is bad.  my calfs are sore everyday of the wk and its been like that a while.  I give them lots of rest, legs one a day, than deadlifts on back day, which is always space out at least two days.

i am doing a bit of cardio but shit.  this sucks.  

any advice?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

bro me too my calfs are dead all week.Stubborn bastards they are thanks for making this thread


----------



## J-dub (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

you're not getting exercise induced compartment syndrome are you?  It will feel like they are fully pumped when you walk around or run or pretty much anything.  It almost feel like they're about to burst


----------



## JOMO (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

I have exertional compartment syndrome and it tends to get painful after long cardio sessions.
From what you are saying they are just sore and not painful.

Have you increased your cardio frm what yu are used to? Just could be that stage of them getting used to the extra stress.


----------



## metsfan4life (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

my calfs seem to be one of the few things that done get sore...everything else gets sore as a mofo. wanna trade?


----------



## Cashout (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

If they are not getting sore for days after a session then you didn't train them worth a flip.

When I was building my calves years ago, they would get so sore that I couldn't put my feet flat on the floor. I literally walked around for two days on my tip toes.

The key is a good range of motion that includes a stretch and a peak contraction.

Sounds like your growing them from what you wrote.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*



Cashout said:


> If they are not getting sore for days after a session then you didn't train them worth a flip.
> 
> When I was building my calves years ago, they would get so sore that I couldn't put my feet flat on the floor. I literally walked around for two days on my tip toes.
> 
> ...



naw.... they hurt the day after legs and after DL's.  and it doesnt go away before i hit them again.  I know what calf pumps are and this is not that.  

i get calf pumps when training them after 4-5 sets and it lasts for a day.  than its just DOMS and complete breakdown thats giving off this feeling.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*



metsfan4life said:


> my calfs seem to be one of the few things that done get sore...everything else gets sore as a mofo. wanna trade?



all my other major body parts get pretty bad too.  but not like this.  back, chest, quads, etc etc are just sore for 3-5 days.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

I'm not talking about "calf pumps."

This is not a pump at all. This is a complete and total "oh my gosh I think I've ripped something apart in my calves" feeling and it actually hurts to the touch.

I use to train calves twice a week - typically Monday and Thursday -  and when I trained them with proper intensity, they were never not sore the second time during the week when I him them again.



gymrat827 said:


> naw.... they hurt the day after legs and after DL's.  and it doesnt go away before i hit them again.  I know what calf pumps are and this is not that.
> 
> i get calf pumps when training them after 4-5 sets and it lasts for a day.  than its just DOMS and complete breakdown thats giving off this feeling.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*



Cashout said:


> I'm not talking about "calf pumps."
> 
> This is not a pump at all. This is a complete and total "oh my gosh I think I've ripped something apart in my calves" feeling and it actually hurts to the touch.
> 
> I use to train calves twice a week - typically Monday and Thursday -  and when I trained them with proper intensity, they were never not sore the second time during the week when I him them again.



yea, thats what im getting.  Hence why i posted the ?

Little worried im going to hard on them.  they dont really feel sore, _*they fuckin hurt*_.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

My freaking calf is blown out ! I am freaking hobbling around like a gimp . It blows! I switched to hiit from my normal steady runs and I would say i have a bad grade 2 strain from what I am reading about. I have found that wrapping it for half the day really helps the pain try wrapping your calves from your toes to your knee for 8hrs at a time or so. it really seems to help me with my recovery. just dont wrap them too tight but i bet it will help. I use 6' coban see if you can get some of that its thin so it wont mess with you in your shoe and it sticks to itself


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

the problem with calves is that they are predominantly slow twitch muscle fiber.... they have to be!

but then you begin to train them as if they are fast twitch, and you can overtax them.  and since you are on your feet all day, it's hard to rest them.

suggest 
glutamine
B Complex vits
maybe an nsaid
ice

you may have actually done some damage.  keep an eye on it.  if the pain doesn't go away in a few days,  suggest halting the calf exercises for awhile.

"working through the pain" is a suckers bet.  let it rest and heal.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

Are you positive this is not an Achilles tendon issue where it ties in to the bottom of your calf?

Times Roman gave you good advice. You know the difference between "killed them" and "something is fucked up".

Rest
Ice (I would actually run contrast)
Compression
Elevation

Keep us posted and go see your Orthopedic if it doesn't get better...

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

no you can feel the whole entire muscle is broken down, sore, etc etc.  I really feel the "middle" of the muscle.........really dont think its my achilles


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2013)

*Calfs that stay sore......??*



Cashout said:


> If they are not getting sore for days after a session then you didn't train them worth a flip.
> 
> When I was building my calves years ago, they would get so sore that I couldn't put my feet flat on the floor. I literally walked around for two days on my tip toes.
> 
> ...




Damn straight. First time I really trained calves seriously was 405lb raises in a smith machine on a roller bar. Set after set after set.

Was real sore the day after. Hurt like hell day 2. Day 3 I got out of bed and fell over. Called in sick to work because of it lol


----------



## DF (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

First time I trained calves I hit them hard.  The next few days I had to walk on my toes.  No way I was going to get my foot flat on the floor.  Hurt like a bitch!


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*

when i do my 10min of cardio after weights i get off the treadmill and fall down pretty much......unless theres something i can grab onto to hold me up.  

i stretch them, give lots of time off.....still sore as all fuk


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Calfs that stay sore......??*



PillarofBalance said:


> Damn straight. First time I really trained calves seriously was 405lb raises in a smith machine on a roller bar. Set after set after set.
> 
> Was real sore the day after. Hurt like hell day 2. Day 3 I got out of bed and fell over. Called in sick to work because of it lol



that's crazy!

totally tearing down the muscle tissue

...I'm sure you no longer approach the muscle group the same way?


----------

